# who needs help for storm work?



## treeslayer (Aug 30, 2008)

who's going after Gustav? and the 3 storms behind it? 
I would like to conect with anyone I have worked with, or anyone who needs a highly skilled and competent, stormchasing climber.

dave 
757 784 4574


----------



## toddstreeservic (Aug 30, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> who's going after Gustav? and the 3 storms behind it?
> I would like to conect with anyone I have worked with, or anyone who needs a highly skilled and competent, stormchasing climber.
> 
> dave
> 757 784 4574



Is that anything like an ambulance chasing lawyer?


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 30, 2008)

nah, I gots morals. I never gouge. 

and I takedown trees all the little boys yell crane job at.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 30, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> nah, I gots morals. I never gouge.
> 
> and I takedown trees all the little boys yell crane job at.:hmm3grin2orange:



'Babe' and I are ready to go:


----------



## toddstreeservic (Aug 31, 2008)

I bet that rig cost more than the house behind it.?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 31, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> I bet that rig cost more than the house behind it.?




Especially since I've been in that house for 15 years now.


----------



## echoman8 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Gustav*

Hi,

Thought I would jump in on this. I was in the small engine business in the 80's and 90's and since 95 I have been in the tree business. 

I always thought that a person could chase one of these storms doing only chain sharpening and new chain sales.

Is there a need for such a service or is there enough local service to handle it?

Echoman


----------



## PTS (Aug 31, 2008)

I think I see a set up along the side of the road for chain everywhere we go. I would imagine the person makes good money selling and sharpening. I know if you do a good job it would keep us from having to do our own.


----------



## skyhightree1 (Aug 31, 2008)

I would love to go down after that storm but I will wait for one to come to florida or nc or va where im at.


----------



## echoman8 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Sharpen*

Thanks PTS,

Yea, the emphasis on "doing a good job" is true. In my opinion, as many chains are ruined in sharpening as there are sharpened well (using a machine).

I was fortunate to have some old mechs teach me how to read a chain and use a stone in a way that did not change the temper.

I may make it to southeast Texas if the storm goes that way. I have some good old friends I would like to see.

Thanks again
echoman


----------



## Brimmstone (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm down here in Beaumont waiting to see what is going to happen. My fiance and I are going to stick put for the storm. I just took down the pecan tree that was a danger to the house this morning. Any one who come down this way and needs an extra groundsman give me a holler. I have my 262 and 385 both waiting to go.


----------



## echoman8 (Aug 31, 2008)

Brimmstone said:


> I'm down here in Beaumont waiting to see what is going to happen. My fiance and I are going to stick put for the storm. I just took down the pecan tree that was a danger to the house this morning. Any one who come down this way and needs an extra groundsman give me a holler. I have my 262 and 385 both waiting to go.



Man,

You all be careful ok? If I make it down, I dont intend to do any removal, just sharpening and selling.

I guess I am about 700 miles away out here in Odessa and I will wait for any flooding to go down. If I make it, I'll catch you on this site.

Good luck,
echoman


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi guys and gals, I hope our boss does not send a crew for this event. We sent a crew after Katrina and there is a lot to consider. The stuff you need and the way you are paid. I will elaborate more if this is something you want me to.
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm rolling out with a friend and his crew by wednesday, we are taking a bucket truck, 2 bobcats with grapples, and a lot of gear. we will land somewhere and then think about a crane. 

we will be looking for contract work, and I will run an advertising blitz. 
I am looking to make contact with climbers who know the areas we will be in, and might want to pick up some skilled help. 

should know more after landfall, about target area. haven't been to texas yet...........................

robert, call me!
dave
757 784 4574


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Aug 31, 2008)

Im in north Texas and ready with a bucket, bobcat with grapple and a dump trailer. Im real curious on where its gonna hit. I liked the beaumont area when rita hit but i think its gonna go more towards lousiana


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 31, 2008)

echoman8 said:


> Man,
> 
> You all be careful ok? If I make it down, I dont intend to do any removal, just sharpening and selling.
> 
> ...



Ha Odessa big spring and sweetwater, I trimmed the power there in
96 no trees unless your in town! I thought while I was there sure would be
easy work for a tree service I could reach every tree with my 60' bucket
and here that is first limb! I did see a lot of rattlers!:jawdrop:


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Aug 31, 2008)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hi guys and gals, I hope our boss does not send a crew for this event. We sent a crew after Katrina and there is a lot to consider. The stuff you need and the way you are paid. I will elaborate more if this is something you want me to.
> Jeff



Go for it. I'd like to know the ins and outs of how you get paid, as I'm in Austin and have considered a trip to NO after the storm. As I see it, there is no way home owners are there to pay for removals, so you must have to sub out to large companies that have city/county contracts. I would imagine that finding work after a storm is easy, getting paid, not so.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 31, 2008)

Ypu kinda got it right if you think you will prosper on the backs of the victims. You get paid by the load you bring in. Set scale. Bring lots of chain and stuff.
Jeff


----------



## arborworks1 (Aug 31, 2008)

water tanks for weight. Fill to cross scale dump them along with load. If you wanted to get real dirty about it.


----------



## JasonLandscape (Sep 1, 2008)

Do you have to have out of state liscence?

I guess with smaller jobs, if possible try and get paid cash...???

should an insurence company have a problem paying an out of state company?


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

JasonLandscape said:


> Do you have to have out of state liscence?
> 
> I guess with smaller jobs, if possible try and get paid cash...???
> 
> should an insurence company have a problem paying an out of state company?



That is a good point and the way I have heard it goes down is your a sub
to local legal operating business! If your driving commercial vehicle's you
will have to be dot compliant and insured to leave state which is what made
my decision to stay in Katrina and the ok ice storm. It would cost me a 
couple grand to leave state, then what? Out of state expense fuel etc.
for unknown work , I don't think so and stayed home.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunrise Guy said:


> As I see it, there is no way home owners are there to pay for removals, so you must have to sub out to large companies that have city/county contracts. I would imagine that finding work after a storm is easy, getting paid, not so.



so if homeowners wont pay for removals, who takes the tree off the house? of course they pay. and good, usually. you gotta get the trees off ASAP, and clear the hazards. then clean the yard. plenty of work. there are liscense issues in different states but if you are legal, and insured, you are usually ok. getting a local county license will allow you to skirt the state issue. take checks, put it in the bank, business as usual. what kills you are all the estimates people want. homeowner pays, insurance company reimburses them for emergency work.
after isabel there were over 10,000 houses with trees on them in williamsburg. all we did was lift em off for a month. cut em up, move em to the road.
But you guys are confusing the FEMA sponsored clean up with the actual tree work needed after the storm. 
once an area is declared a disaster area, (which is done before the storm actually hits) FEMA becomes involved, and they pay anybody to haul. 
when doing homeowner work all debris goes curbside. then FEMA takes over and pays by the cubic yard to haul it to a grinding site.
when you ride around looking at all the busted trees, it hurts, but we gotta eat too. nothing wrong with making money, just don't gouge them.
if it was'nt for us travellers, the local companies could not do it all.
the gratitude you get when you uncover their house is also really cool.


----------



## JasonLandscape (Sep 1, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> so if homeowners wont pay for removals, who takes the tree off the house? of course they pay. and good, usually. you gotta get the trees off ASAP, and clear the hazards. then clean the yard. plenty of work. there are liscense issues in different states but if you are legal, and insured, you are usually ok. getting a local county license will allow you to skirt the state issue. take checks, put it in the bank, business as usual. what kills you are all the estimates people want. homeowner pays, insurance company reimburses them for emergency work.
> after isabel there were over 10,000 houses with trees on them in williamsburg. all we did was lift em off for a month. cut em up, move em to the road.
> But you guys are confusing the FEMA sponsored clean up with the actual tree work needed after the storm.
> once an area is declared a disaster area, (which is done before the storm actually hits) FEMA becomes involved, and they pay anybody to haul.
> ...



hey i'm leavin tomoro with 3 guys and about 3 saws...depending on how much work there is to do we will be prepared to stay for weeks.

i got ur phone number. 
heres mine 404 932 1723....let me know if you need extra help or u need to contract out some work. this will be my first storm.


----------



## TreesInTheSouth (Sep 1, 2008)

*We might need xtra help*

Jason,

Could you please give me contact number just in case we'll be needing help?
Thanks...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ozarktreeman (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok i might as well throw my hat in the ring.I,m located in NE Ar. 
Not expienced with hurricane deal,but always work ice storms.Probaly not much diff.Have 50ft.bucket,chipper,skidsteer with grapple and hard working 
3 man crew. 
Anyone falls into contract will be willing to go for good hourly rates.Not familar with working for fema.
Or will just sub out grapple work.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Sep 1, 2008)

We get approached all the time by HOs while on contract to the utilities at storms. 

Can't help em, but if I could have, it would be my name on the door by now with all that could've been made.

Packing bags and going for supplies myself this afternoon. You boys be careful down there..hear?!


----------



## Scottscape (Sep 1, 2008)

so, does anyone exactly where they're going yet? I'm thinkin of going myself but I would also liked to know that I have promising work. I have 60' bucket, skid loader and dump trailer. I heard that a chipper is no use to bring?


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 1, 2008)

ozark, leave the chipper, (waste of time). forget FEMA, (all they do is pay to haul debris). and go to an upscale area and be visible, knock on doors, START working, bid low to start. it will steamroll. takes a little effort to locate hard hit, affluent areas,
but worth it.

don't be the lemon, be the grapefruit. GO BIG.

HOA's are an okay shot, but can be notoriously cheap and a pain in the ass to deal with.

be prepared to rough it, pack water and food, and take lots of fuel.
and be especially mindful of your gear, there will be some riff raff running around, trying to steal everything they find. you're in the backyard, working, the scum will be in the front yard scoping out your truck. 
I have seen it all, believe me.
stay safe, and be nice to mean people.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Sep 1, 2008)

Scottscape said:


> so, does anyone exactly where they're going yet? I'm thinkin of going myself but I would also liked to know that I have promising work. I have 60' bucket, skid loader and dump trailer. I heard that a chipper is no use to bring?



chipper probaly noy much use took to tulasa last winter used it twice in 2 months.
Run the heck out of the skidsteer though.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 1, 2008)

all we have to do is move debris to street, so chippers, trailers and such do not contribute much to scope of work. 

now a stump grinder,.......... 2nd best after the bobcat. right murphy?


----------



## ozarktreeman (Sep 1, 2008)

pretty widespread any have idea where there going.new orleans out for me seen enough of that city.


----------



## Scottscape (Sep 1, 2008)

im waiting to see who gets the most damage (what area)? I've seen a few companies from here around ohio heading down with a bucket and one pick up. so whos all going? New Orleans is exactly 900mi from here.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 1, 2008)

looks like the storm is headed to Texas. Houston, Galveston, Beaumont would all be good. oil money.!
I'm gonna nail every oil company exec I get near, payback.:censored: 

here is the best tracking, now there are 2 hurricanes, tropical depression #9, and 3 other possibles lining up.

www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 1, 2008)

arborworks1 said:


> water tanks for weight. Fill to cross scale dump them along with load. If you wanted to get real dirty about it.



No! I don't want to get dirty about it! I don't scam victims of an emergency--- sounds liken you might. It also sounds like alot of you don't know the biz---you should.
Jeff (uncontentious)


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 1, 2008)

I've never seen FEMA pay by weight, only by cubic yards. they spray paint the amount of yardage the truck or trailer holds on the side with fluorescent orange paint, and then have somebody on staging to look into the back of everything dumping at the collection sites.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 1, 2008)

I would like to go down a few days later than everyone else as all I have is a stump grinder. I'd love to give my number to several people to try to hook up with someone in a good area.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Sep 1, 2008)

I need the money but it's too friggin' hot down there.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 1, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> I need the money but it's too friggin' hot down there.



that and your skills are probably not up to par. lol


----------



## treeseer (Sep 1, 2008)

"clear the hazards"

Insurance will pay to repair trees if the right wording is used in the invoice. Not every "hazard" is a removal. There is room for tree care after a storm if you know how to do more than cut em down.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Sep 1, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> I need the money but it's too friggin' hot down there.



LOL! An angel of darkness saying it's "too hot down there."

too funny...er..uh..maybe not.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Sep 1, 2008)

treeseer said:


> "clear the hazards"
> 
> Insurance will pay to repair trees if the right wording is used in the invoice. Not every "hazard" is a removal. There is room for tree care after a storm if you know how to do more than cut em down.



You going?


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Sep 1, 2008)

oldirty said:


> that and your skills are probably not up to par. lol




Hey, I know how to cut, I just can't keep a chain sharp.


----------



## treeseer (Sep 1, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> You going?


Packed and ready, and I have an uncle-in-law (?) under the eye right now. But it's a real long drive for me and we got Hanna comin straight at us. Waitin and :Eye:


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 1, 2008)

hanna does look like a local storm, savannah by friday


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Sep 1, 2008)

treeseer said:


> Packed and ready, and I have an uncle-in-law (?) under the eye right now. But it's a real long drive for me and we got Hanna comin straight at us. Waitin and :Eye:



Roger that. Just waiting for the phone to ring.

The anticipation is worse than I expected, family is on edge, and I'm trying to tie up loose ends.

Good luck, be careful, and God be with you.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> I need the money but it's too friggin' hot down there.



 :monkey:


----------



## chucknduck (Sep 1, 2008)

So what kind of money can be made by hauling loads of debris for fema? What do they pay for an average load in a very large grapple truck. Would it be worth it to go down there and take my grapple truck?


----------



## Scottscape (Sep 1, 2008)

still debating... who got hit the worst down there? whos all going? anyone got any leads?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 1, 2008)

chucknduck said:


> So what kind of money can be made by hauling loads of debris for fema? What do they pay for an average load in a very large grapple truck. Would it be worth it to go down there and take my grapple truck?



My brother worked for FEMA after Katrina supervising the removal of debris. He said they paid $9 a yard.


----------



## wtbuck12 (Sep 1, 2008)

I did some tree removal for Katrina, and yes some people got $9.00 /yard at the begining, but it quickly dropped to $3.00. The worst part was waiting in line to dump and get back for another load. Not hard work but long hours for the money.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Sep 1, 2008)

CL here has a 6 yard tri-axle dump trailer for about $4,000, add a decent 3/4 ton to pull it, another $2,000, about $1,500 for fuel down there, I don;t think I can make my money back very quick.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm not really at a point to haul any equipment down there. Too much work here to keep the other guys busy but I'd be willing to grab an inexperienced friend, a saw or two and my climbing gear, trow 'em in a truck and head south if there was someone to team up with. 

[email protected]


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Sep 1, 2008)

Heck I can just throw my saw under a Greyhound bus


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 2, 2008)

we are going to wait on Hanna. and that decision "saved" us a thousand bucks in fuel. :bang: 

got a 75 ton crane lined up now, too, in 3 different places.

up to god now, huh?


----------



## 2FatGuys (Sep 2, 2008)

We're sitting tight about 30 minutes west of Hanna's projected Saturday AM path. We'll probably have plenty of work without leaving town!


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Sep 2, 2008)

*Baton Rouge calling*

So long folks...got the call to saddle up, from what I see and hear Baton Rouge got it pretty good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dIiVBAcBmY

Peace and Prayers for you all.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 2, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> So long folks...got the call to saddle up, from what I see and hear Baton Rouge got it pretty good.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dIiVBAcBmY
> 
> Peace and Prayers for you all.


Be careful down there!


----------



## oldirty (Sep 2, 2008)

good luck big.


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Sep 2, 2008)

The 10:00 news said that morgan city got hit the hardest.


----------



## l2edneck (Sep 2, 2008)

9 guys left last nite,the other 8 tomorrow.I am undecided as i have alot on my plate as to where to land.I may just hang here and see if any of the other 3 come this way.GL to all and stay safe.


----------



## custom8726 (Sep 2, 2008)

I would be interested in going after a storm for the experience alone, well not quite but if the money was there to justify the gamble I would give it a go. What to bring? log truck with trailer, skidsteer and grapple, bucket truck, and alot of rigging gear and saws. just thinking aloud here. How much fuel do you guys bring? like a 275g on a trailer? What can be generally made daily with the right equipment? Just a ruff estimate would be sufficient. My thought is I will need a good amount of money just to get me there and hold me over untill the money starts coming back in, so how long untill you can expect to see some actual cash back in your hands? not checks. oh yeah, stump grinders, I have 2 a portable walk behind and a big duetze diesel tow behind. Which one should go. I have more questions but thats the basics for now.


----------



## custom8726 (Sep 2, 2008)

Climbing Cutter said:


> The 10:00 news said that morgan city got hit the hardest.



1009 miles according to mapquest from me at 6mpg x 2 for two trucks with trailers = around $1,500.00 in fuel alone (ONE-WAY) to get down there plus food and lodging. Is it even feasable to travel that far for storm work? Seems un-likely but in the 11 years I have been in the tree industry I have never traveled for work so I do not really know what to expect for profit VS expensies.


----------



## skyhightree1 (Sep 3, 2008)

I will only travel to NC if theres a storm I wouldn't want to go no more than 300 miles. I have a 7 month old daughter at home wouldn't want to leave for long periods of time. But in my opinion it would take a long time to recoop what you spent depending on how many other conpanies are there you possible could be in the negative by the time u left. in my opinion but im not a storm chaser.


----------



## 046 (Sep 3, 2008)

stay safe!!


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 3, 2008)

tips from the master,

1) stop thinking about chipping, or hauling for FEMA!! move downed trees to street, remove hazards, move on! let locals finish the little stuff. take checks, cash at local banks, deposit cash in your own bank account. this is all you need to do to protect yourself. bad check? swear out a warrant while you are there, but this has never happened to me. 
2)do not spread yourself too thin, if you take 5 pieces of equipment, and 2 people, you will spend too much time trying to finish one job, while losing out on profit margin.
3) carry everything, you might not be able to buy anything.
4) pick affluent, heavily damaged area, bid low to start working, and be visible and be nice to everyone, especially mean people.
5) stop worrying, roll the dice, and work 16 hours a day every day. do not drink, or drug, or allow anyone else to.
6) if you spend $2000 to get there, and set a daily goal, $500 - $1000 a day per man, you will profit. you might have to camp, you might live on the beach like us in a rental house, but be prepared to rough it. only do what you are good at, and leaving bids everywhere only hurts others later. 


it ain't no picnic snowflake, but I have made up to $15,000 a day without gouging with good men, and a crane.
we will make $5,000- $10,000 a day no problem on this one with 4 guys, and the way we are set up, it could easily be better. 

but I am the master at setting up and selling, and I live for pressurized wood.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## skyhightree1 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have no crane or anything but I would be happy with 5,000 a week...lol and haul after most of the hazards are taken care of. In my opinion hauling wouldn't really be beneficial due to fuel prices being where they are.


----------



## custom8726 (Sep 3, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> tips from the master,
> 
> 1) stop thinking about chipping, or hauling for FEMA!! move downed trees to street, remove hazards, move on! let locals finish the little stuff. take checks, cash at local banks, deposit cash in your own bank account. this is all you need to do to protect yourself. bad check? swear out a warrant while you are there, but this has never happened to me.
> 2)do not spread yourself too thin, if you take 5 pieces of equipment, and 2 people, you will spend too much time trying to finish one job, while losing out on profit margin.
> ...



That clears a few questions up for me, Thanks!! I am going to wait and see what happens over the next few days. N.C. or even S.C. would be alot more feasable for me on short notice. We average $8,500 a week here for 8-months with 3 guys, so for me and 2 guys to go it would have to be atleast 20k a week to make it worth my while. Something else to consider


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 3, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> tips from the master,
> 
> 1) stop thinking about chipping, or hauling for FEMA!! move downed trees to street, remove hazards, move on! let locals finish the little stuff. take checks, cash at local banks, deposit cash in your own bank account. this is all you need to do to protect yourself. bad check? swear out a warrant while you are there, but this has never happened to me.
> 2)do not spread yourself too thin, if you take 5 pieces of equipment, and 2 people, you will spend too much time trying to finish one job, while losing out on profit margin.
> ...



Not getting a little carried away with ourself are we slayer? Lol.


----------



## skyhightree1 (Sep 3, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> That clears a few questions up for me, Thanks!! I am going to wait and see what happens over the next few days. N.C. or even S.C. would be alot more feasable for me on short notice. We average $8,500 a week here for 8-months with 3 guys, so for me and 2 guys to go it would have to be atleast 20k a week to make it worth my while. Something else to consider



I am still a small fry I average around 3,000 - 3,500 a week... when i grow up I want to be like you... just teasing ... im happy for ya.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 3, 2008)

"Tips from the master". Lol.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 3, 2008)

you guys can chase them storms all you want to, I had my share of storm chasing over the years working for the utility contractors up until last January, they didn't treat us very good most of the time in the storm situations, spent many a night sleeping on the head ache rack or in a tent with 500 other nasty stinking men and lived on stale food for weeks so I'll enjoy my time at home for few years then I might start chasing again.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 3, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> That clears a few questions up for me, Thanks!! I am going to wait and see what happens over the next few days. N.C. or even S.C. would be alot more feasable for me on short notice. We average $8,500 a week here for 8-months with 3 guys, so for me and 2 guys to go it would have to be atleast 20k a week to make it worth my while. Something else to consider


I'd be happy at 7500 a week if all went well. Of course I work on the crew so thats one less to pay I suppose. Thats 5 days of course, I work 7 when I can.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah, yeah, just trying to add brevity to the situation. 

however, search my posts. my success is documented. and I have a lot of storms under my belt. no one else wants to chime in with constructive advice, so, "master climber" whatever. 

bottom line, don't go unless you are serious. or or a crook.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 3, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> yeah, yeah, just trying to add brevity to the situation.
> 
> however, search my posts. my success is documented. and I have a lot of storms under my belt. no one else wants to chime in with constructive advice, so, "master climber" whatever.
> 
> bottom line, don't go unless you are serious. or or a crook.


What the hell kind of tree "Slayer" uses the term "brevity"?? had to look that one up and still too stupid!! Lol. Just bustin a$$ friend, lol.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 3, 2008)

and of course the equipment taken along matters a lot, to the bottom line. heck, we are taking an extra bobcat, and will invest thousands of $ in parts and supplies. we take a lot, spend a lot, make a lot, that"s not for everybody. 

I only want to show how good it can be, if you roll the dice.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 3, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> yeah, yeah, just trying to add brevity to the situation.
> 
> however, search my posts. my success is documented. and I have a lot of storms under my belt. no one else wants to chime in with constructive advice, so, "master climber" whatever.
> 
> bottom line, don't go unless you are serious. or or a crook.


What the hell kind of tree "Slayer" uses the term "brevity"?? had to look that one up and still too stupid!! Lol. Just bustin a$$ friend, lol.


----------



## teamtree (Sep 3, 2008)

Bucket Crew without a climber ready to hook up with a climber and head south. My climber will not leave town and does not want to work the hours.

Anybody need help let me know.


----------



## Scottscape (Sep 3, 2008)

Me and 2 of my guys are headed south in about 3hrs. Bucket truck and Bobcat. My climber and I climb. 614.554.8937


----------



## MARCELL8733 (Sep 3, 2008)

WILL STAY HERE AND TAKE CARE OF MY CLIENTS,& MY WIFE    :agree2:


----------



## ozarktreeman (Sep 3, 2008)

treeslayer: 
are you down south south already.From what i have seen and read,and form friends in houma tha damage is not that bad.
Then again maybe i"m sitting her spinnin my saw,s
If anyone has accessed the damage please post!:monkey:


----------



## custom8726 (Sep 3, 2008)

skyhightree1 said:


> I am still a small fry I average around 3,000 - 3,500 a week... when i grow up I want to be like you... just teasing ... im happy for ya.



Don't get to excited for me alot more goes in then I like to know or admit but long term is what I am going for so I am spending the money, and giving the blood and sweat now to hopefully insure a comfortable retirement for me and the guys down the road. Averaging $8,500 a week may seem like alot when you are use to 3k but in the big spectrum of things its peanuts, IMHO...


----------



## custom8726 (Sep 3, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> I'd be happy at 7500 a week if all went well. Of course I work on the crew so thats one less to pay I suppose. Thats 5 days of course, I work 7 when I can.



I was speaking of 5 day averages, FYI... I only work 7 when its absolutely necessary.


----------



## skyhightree1 (Sep 3, 2008)

good point custom


----------



## oldirty (Sep 3, 2008)

mds goes back to the shop, flips his underwear inside out and then starts another day. lol

jonny d still on the crew?


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 4, 2008)

Tree MDS, and others, If I have offended anyone, please accept my apologies.................... I have done rescue training, climbing, with the 175 # dummy, and have seen it performed for real. I am also a VA master electrician, (at the pentagon during 9/11/01) and I will go up after anyone who needs my help. NO MATTER WHAT. cause we're brothers. 

(especially xtremetrees, JPS , the Isabel crew, and you, J Hull.)

this is serious work, that can, and will, kill us.

now that's brevity.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 4, 2008)

oldirty said:


> mds goes back to the shop, flips his underwear inside out and then starts another day. lol
> 
> jonny d still on the crew?



Lol oldirty. Slayer, I was just bustin man, thats all. Looks like you got the real deal for sure (I remember the pics you posted). Hey oldirty, looks like I may have overdone the 7 days thing. Now I'm starting to run out-I'll get more soon hopefully. Jonny d is long gone. I got an ex line guy now, hes got a cdl and I have him do the easy ones while I run the chipper. I hate boring easy trees.


----------



## Cbrexdogg (Sep 4, 2008)

We have been in contact with some people in Baton Rouge and they are saying only home owners can put stuff on the curb for FEMA. We have been told that commercial outfits have to do chipping and full clean up ourselves. Is there a way around this? 
Also never been that far south, anything I need to look out for. We mostly just have to watch for poison ivy here. Not sure if snakes and bees are a big problem? 
Looks like we may have a crew headin' south next week. We have two newbs starting next week and they will stay and get broke in(under close supervision of our other foreman) , while some more experienced guys go south. Three climbers + a Bil-Jax 50ft articulating lift, two excellent skid operators/groundmen, Bobcat with grapple, dump truck + chipper, ramrod and possibly a couple of migrant workers on loan from another company to drag and rake. Is this overkill? Anything else as far as equipment that we are forgetting? (Doing mostly residential work) 

Nothing is set in stone though, we have plenty of work here, but nothing that can't be put off for a week or two.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cbrexdogg said:


> Also never been that far south, anything I need to look out for. We mostly just have to watch for poison ivy here. Not sure if snakes and bees are a big problem?



Fireants and misquitoes.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks like we have averted the major part of Hanna here in the Triad area of NC. From the current forecasts, it looks like all I'll need to load on the truck to do cleanups around here is a rake.


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Sep 10, 2008)

Now they are saying Texas might get hit wit a cat 4. :Eye:


----------



## arkbilly (Sep 10, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> Im in north Texas and ready with a bucket, bobcat with grapple and a dump trailer. Im real curious on where its gonna hit. I liked the beaumont area when rita hit but i think its gonna go more towards lousiana


sam 
Call Terry Shepperd or Sam Childs with CMC. Inc
501-802-4031 We need grapple trucks, have 2 million plus yds of cleanup in Baton Rouge, LA


----------



## lh3 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Galveston*

Texastreemonkey,
I believe Ike is headed toward the Texas coast just south of Galveston then up through East Texas. Might wanna hold tight for closer work.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 11, 2008)

anybody needing help in Texas (climbers) please post, or call. There are several climbers I know looking to travel, but need to line up leads before traveling. 1400 miles, 22 hours straight thru, that's a long drive.

dave 
757 784 4574


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 11, 2008)

Cbrexdogg said:


> We have been in contact with some people in Baton Rouge and they are saying only home owners can put stuff on the curb for FEMA. We have been told that commercial outfits have to do chipping and full clean up ourselves. Is there a way around this?
> Also never been that far south, anything I need to look out for. We mostly just have to watch for poison ivy here. Not sure if snakes and bees are a big problem?
> Looks like we may have a crew headin' south next week. We have two newbs starting next week and they will stay and get broke in(under close supervision of our other foreman) , while some more experienced guys go south. Three climbers + a Bil-Jax 50ft articulating lift, two excellent skid operators/groundmen, Bobcat with grapple, dump truck + chipper, ramrod and possibly a couple of migrant workers on loan from another company to drag and rake. Is this overkill? Anything else as far as equipment that we are forgetting? (Doing mostly residential work)
> 
> Nothing is set in stone though, we have plenty of work here, but nothing that can't be put off for a week or two.



Don't take a wrong turn  The answer is absolute yes, you
need to know Cottonmouth,rattlesnakes,Copperheads thrive in the south.
Fire ants,scorpions,Alligators etc. Not that you will be bitten,ate etc.
It is just know them and don't just jump into the thicks and watch
for coral snakes,black widows,brown recluse and depending on how
far south killer bees and vampire bats,mountain lions,are some of
the differences. When you talk slow down and smell the roses and
never assume that one of us that is talking different is stupid or
beneath you as you may encounter another wild animal called
a southern redneck and I can tell ya they are formidable.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 11, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> anybody needing help in Texas (climbers) please post, or call. There are several climbers I know looking to travel, but need to line up leads before traveling. 1400 miles, 22 hours straight thru, that's a long drive.
> 
> dave
> 757 784 4574



I am in this same boat. I am wanting to come grind somewhere but would like some tree companies to need me to come help before I commit to coming.

Give me a call,
Scott
601-941-7268


----------



## pwm68 (Sep 13, 2008)

does anyone know how much is being paid for load and haul contracts in louisiana and what companies have the prime contracts?

thanks


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Sep 13, 2008)

Well it hit texas hard, called a buddy in beaumont and he said plenty of downed trees. I got some big jobs here that i cant walk away from, but beaumont has work if anybody wants to go


----------



## Xylem (Sep 13, 2008)

On the way...will be landing in 5 hours:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: in 05 we did alright in Beaumont


----------



## aspenpts (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking for climbers and aerial lift operators for Texas/Ike. Prefer CDL, EHAPS, CPR. [email protected]


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 13, 2008)

aspenpts said:


> Looking for climbers and aerial lift operators for Texas/Ike. Prefer CDL, EHAPS, CPR. [email protected]



I'll vouch for Kent. Very honest and honors his word. All their equipment is first rate and if Chad is leading a crew you will learn a lot.


----------



## aspenpts (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking for climbers and aerial lift operators for Texas/Ike. Prefer CDL, EHAPS, CPR. Also looking for self loading trucks to haul debris. [email protected]


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 13, 2008)

anyone in the VA area want to go?
caravan, convoy, wagon train, etc...........

I'm planning to fly halfway and meet a brother from another mother, 
but the airlines want more for my gear than me> 

I"m on the road (in the air) monday, no matter what.

where is xtremetrees? wake up robert! 
you ain't got it that good do ya!?? :biggrinbounce2: 

dave
757 784 4574


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Sep 13, 2008)

I think he was banned.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 13, 2008)

he was banned a couple of years ago, I worked FLA and ALA with him during Charlie, francis and Ivan. But lost touch, though.

we did a lot of nasty trees together, climbing and rigging. some crazy $hit.
(and had a lot of good times)

I trusted that man with my life, and I ran his ropes also. a very good climber.
god bless a porta wrap!

hopefully he still follows this site.


----------



## Lumberjacked (Sep 14, 2008)

*How long will the work last?*

Was thinking of coming down to Texas in a couple of weeks for some storm work. I have a smaller outfit that couldnt really compete with all the big guys looking to move a lot of material. I guess my question to you guys is how long will the work (corrective pruning, stumps, and cleanups) last after the big push through to remove all the big stuff? Would like to come down with chipper, chip truck, stumper and an extra dump trailer. I am a climber and do not have a bucket. What are your thoughts on this??


----------



## fireman (Sep 14, 2008)

*work*

lumberjacked leave the chipper at home all we are doing is removing trees to front yard and street.debris haulers come in and remove everyting from street.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 14, 2008)

Lumberjacked said:


> Was thinking of coming down to Texas in a couple of weeks for some storm work. I have a smaller outfit that couldnt really compete with all the big guys looking to move a lot of material. I guess my question to you guys is how long will the work (corrective pruning, stumps, and cleanups) last after the big push through to remove all the big stuff? Would like to come down with chipper, chip truck, stumper and an extra dump trailer. I am a climber and do not have a bucket. What are your thoughts on this??



Hey Lumberjack--- All you need is a couple of skid steers and some roll offs---lot of saw chain and good guys.
Jeff


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Sep 14, 2008)

hey guys. i will be down in the baytown to cleveland area this week. i might need some help so pm me. send me a phone number and locale.


----------



## BakerTREE (Sep 14, 2008)

*hmmm...which way to go?*

Our crew was planning on heading out over the weekend; however, the storm was projected to do more damage near the dfw area -- so we stayed put. Now, with the storm damage here being minimal, I'm thinking the guys will be up for heading south. If anyone has suggestions or thoughts please keep posting here...I like the affirmation that other people are in the same boat as us. I saw several row companies were heading towards Palestine on Sunday.

We'll probably head for north of Houston.
my cell phone: (972)877-6166
:monkey:


----------



## chucknduck (Sep 15, 2008)

*work?*

So, my crew and I are headed down to houston with a grapple truck and bucket. Do i not need the grapple if the stuff is just to be moved to the street? Is this a good setup, or are we hurting because we don't have a skid steer?


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm flying to Atlanta at noon today, will be in Texas by Wednesday. I will be looking for a lot of work, and might need help. Taking a digital camera and laptop, I will post pics and workload as soon as I can get online.

I love my home state of VA, but it sure looks good in the rear view window. 

the treeslayer
:chainsawguy:


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 19, 2008)

Everyone must be busy working. How is the clean up going. I have a friend who lives in houston. Have not been able to get a hold of him but have a place to stay. I climb Got saws and rigging gear, f250 diesel, bumper pull only. Anyone need help I would love to get my feet wet in the storm cleanup. I live near Little Rock Ar and we got hit hard here too. Been busy here but starting to slow down. So i have some storm experience. Big guy who likes to work hard. Also believe in being safe. Let me know if anyone needs me or wants me


----------



## mcinfantry (Sep 20, 2008)

Lumberjacked said:


> Was thinking of coming down to Texas in a couple of weeks for some storm work. I have a smaller outfit that couldnt really compete with all the big guys looking to move a lot of material. I guess my question to you guys is how long will the work (corrective pruning, stumps, and cleanups) last after the big push through to remove all the big stuff? Would like to come down with chipper, chip truck, stumper and an extra dump trailer. I am a climber and do not have a bucket. What are your thoughts on this??



they are still cutting trees in baton rouge. big, big money being made to pull the trees from homes. lots of trees still down. 

i dont know about long-term work though....


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 20, 2008)

mcinfantry said:


> they are still cutting trees in baton rouge. big, big money being made to pull the trees from homes. lots of trees still down.
> 
> i dont know about long-term work though....



Here is some experiance in dealing with storms. If you are there
immediately after, monies good, it will stay good for two weeks
and then all the help will turn it to :censored: I have seen this
play out over and over, desperate people leaving there licenced
areas and coming to another state to make expense if they are
lucky. I would go with my gear but my equipment stays unless
the work is close. I will take gear and most likely stumper only
if I head that way.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Sep 24, 2008)

to all who PMed me, see the new thread.

Rope.
You woulda skinned someone man. the illegals were horrible bud


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 30, 2008)

looks like this post vanished into the aether....

Petersen Tree service is looking for bucket operators to do public ROW work in the hurricane zone.

I worked with them in OK last year, good people.

Kent Petersen is willing to pay for CPR and EHAP certification for qualified operators.

PM me and I will get him your information.


----------

